# Training program



## TalkinQuack16 (Jan 24, 2012)

New 8 week old lab puppy made his debut. I have read 10 Minute Retriever half a dozen times. While it is a good book and talks a lot about theories I think I need a more regimented program. I have been seriously considering the Dokken series. Any thoughts are welcome, good or bad. Any suggestions other than Dokken also welcomd. Thanks in advance for any thoughts you may have!


----------



## Double M Kennels (Mar 21, 2011)

Fowl Dawgs DVD set with Rick Stawski. Very easy to follow and learn from.


----------

